# Flowmaster Super 44's anyone??



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

So since the muffler delete I did on Wed, I'm already annoyed with the pops... sounds like somethings freakin breaking. I love all of the heads turning though ( except the cops :cool ). So I just ordered a set of Flowmaster 44's that a friend told me about. The deepest sounding and most advanced muffler Flowmaster makes . Gonna be pretty easy to just weld in place of the straight pipes. Can't wait.

Anyone have these on their goat?


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

guess im the only one...


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I was thinking of this as a nother set for the goat. The wife is geting annoyed with the 6th gear hwy drone that I don't notice. I have 4" diameter bulet mufflers and an Xpipe. Totally love the sound but would like to know what the 44's sound like. I had the 40's and it had a very mellow sound but too tame. Please let me know the outcome!


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm wondering about the 44's too. over on the rustang forum no one knows anything about them either except flows and rustangs go together like milk and cookies.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

The_Bleek said:


> So since the muffler delete I did on Wed, I'm already annoyed with the pops... sounds like somethings freakin breaking. I love all of the heads turning though ( except the cops :cool ). So I just ordered a set of Flowmaster 44's that a friend told me about. The deepest sounding and most advanced muffler Flowmaster makes . Gonna be pretty easy to just weld in place of the straight pipes. Can't wait.
> 
> Anyone have these on their goat?



i am thinking about getting the Flowmaster super 44's. let me know how you like them and try and get a sound clip up for us. thanks


----------

